# Legion Audiobook by Brandon Sanderson - FREE on Amazon



## Twook00 (Oct 16, 2012)

Brandon Sanderson's latest novella is on Amazon.com for FREE right now.  I listened to it last night and enjoyed it very much.

Premise:
Stephen Leeds, AKA “Legion,” is a man whose unique mental condition allows him to generate a multitude of personae: hallucinatory entities with a wide variety of personal characteristics and a vast array of highly specialized skills. As the story begins, Leeds and his “aspects” are drawn into the search for the missing Balubal Razon, inventor of a camera whose astonishing properties could alter our understanding of human history and change the very structure of society. The action ranges from the familiar environs of America to the ancient, divided city of Jerusalem. Along the way, Sanderson touches on a formidable assortment of complex questions: the nature of time, the mysteries of the human mind, the potential uses of technology, and the volatile connection between politics and faith.

Amazon.com: Legion (Audible Audio Edition): Brandon Sanderson, Oliver Wyman: Books


----------



## Ankari (Oct 16, 2012)

Downloaded it.  Thanks.


----------



## FireBird (Oct 16, 2012)

Downloaded. I'll listen to it at work tonight. Thank you.


----------

